# Shopvac vs Vacmaster



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Ridgid is a better choice for a vac. IIRC, they use Emerson motors. Quieter and longer lasting.


----------



## FLORIDADIYDAD (Sep 2, 2010)

Define cheap.


----------



## Toe (Nov 26, 2008)

Well... it was almost a year ago that I posted that, and the job is long done.

But by cheap, I meant single use. Good enough to power a vacuum sander for a single job.

At the time, Home Depot had a GoClean Wet/Dry Vac, normally (allegedly) $99, on sale for $20. Don't know why, because it is not horrible. A little cheapy, but for $20 I could hardly complain. It even has a HEPA filter. It was the ideal solution for the job.

Though I do not see it on HD anymore. I guess it was on clearance.

I found it (out of stock) somewhere else, and this is what it looks like:


----------

